# BenQ XL2730Z Einstellungen / Firmware



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (30. März 2016)

Hallo 

heute kam mein neuer Monitor ein BenQ XL2730Z mit WQHD Freesync 144HZ usw.

nun wollte ich erstmal fragen ob vielleicht der ein oder andere den gleichen Monitor hat und wie er ihn eingestellt hat. Ich bin derzeit auch noch auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Setup habe auch schon bei TFT Central usw. geschaut. 

In meiner jetzigen Einstellung ist mir aber aufgefallen das wenn ich durch google scrolle die Schrift so eine Art Schatten hinter sich zieht hat der ein oder andere vielleicht einen Tip was man dagegen machen könnte. Blur Reduction und 144hz sind schon eingestellt.
Desweiteren frage ich mich welche Firmware der Monitor hat und wie ich die raus bekomme. Hatte schon bei YouTube und Google geschaut und eigentlich soll man den Monitor ausschalten 5 Sekunden warten und dann 5 Sekunden die Menü Taste drücken dann soll der Monitor angehen und das BenQ Service Menü soll sich öffnen das funktioniert bei mir aber leider nicht.

danke schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (30. März 2016)

Heho
 Als erstes solltest du den FPS1 Modus in Standartmodus abändern. Blur Reduction hab ich nicht.
BlackEQ hab ich auch auf 0, das schalte ich erst in Spiele ein, die eine dunkle Map haben. Helligkeit ist 50, aber das kommt auch auf dein Umgebungslicht an, probiers aus. Bei RGB hab ich Grün auf 97. 
Das wichtigste ist eigentlich nur das du den Standard Modus reinmachst.
Gammawert 2 soll auch "besser" sein als Standard 3, aber mir gefällts persönlich nicht.


----------



## kloanabua (30. März 2016)

Morgen kommt meiner an, ich beobachte das Thema mal. 
Bin gespannt.


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (30. März 2016)

erstmal danke für die fixen Antworten 

also am besten ich poste jetzt erstmal mein system um schonmal fragen vorzubeugen 

4770k @4ghz
16gb ddr3
asus maximusVI Hero
250gb Samsung SSD + 1tb HDD
GTX 780 Super Jestream   ------------> ab Freitag XFX R9 Fury 
Be Quiet NT E10 Straight Power

Soo und jetzt meine momentanen Monitor Einstellungen was denke ich noch n ziemliches durcheinander ist 
Modus: Standart
Blur Reduction: AN
Black eQualizer: 3
Color Vibrance: 12
Low Blue Light: 2
Schärfe: 5
Gamma: 3
Farbtemp: R 95 G99 B99
AMA: Hoch

wenn ich blur reduction an habe sind die Felder: Kontrast Helligkeit und dynamischer Kontrast nicht auswählbar.


EDIT: jetzt habe ich das ganze nochmal angeändert was mir schon mal besser gefällt aufs erste 
Standart
Black eQualizer 3
Blur Reduction AUS
Low Blue Light 3
Color Vibrance 12
Helligkeit 50
Kontrast 50
Schärfe 5
Gamma 3
RGB 96 99 100
AMA Hoch

Der Monitor ist immo übrigens über Display Port angeschlossen macht das einen Unterschied zu HDMI ?


----------



## JoM79 (30. März 2016)

Ja, bei HDMi funktionieren die 144Hz und Freesync nicht.


----------



## Faxe007 (30. März 2016)

Wieso hast du denn im Standard Windows Modus BlackEqualizer>0 und Low Blue Light >0?


----------



## Pikus (30. März 2016)

Low Blue Light auf 3 kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, bei 0 ist das Bild viel zu bläulich bei weißen Flächen, beim Surfen z.B.


----------



## Faxe007 (31. März 2016)

Naja ich habe gamma 4 und RGB 100 100 98 - stelle also da das Blaue runter. Das Low bluelight habe ich nur auf ein Profil für abends gelegt (soll ja 'gesund' sein) weils die Farben insgesamt verzerrt.


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2016)

Ist gesund für Abends, weil du mit weniger Blauanteil schneller müde wirst.


----------



## Thaiminater (1. April 2016)

Benutz f.lux das macht das automatisch benutz ich schon seit einiger Zeit


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (1. April 2016)

Also das Flux werde ich mal ausprobieren 

Morgen kommt meine r9 Fury und denn kann ich auch mal die Freesync Geschichte ausprobieren. @kloanabua hast du deinen Monitor schon wenn ja wie sieht es bei dir mit den einstellungen aus ?

Meine sind jetzt so und damit bin ich immo ganz zufrieden ist sone Universaleinstellung würde ich sagen  Viellecht werd ich das ein oder andere noch ändern das ist ja Geschmackssache man findet ja immer etwas was einem besser gefällt 

Standart
Black eualizer 2
Blur reduction AUS (das test ich nochmal in Spielen )
Color Vibrance 12
Low Blue Light 3
Helligkeit 35
Kontrast 50
Schärfe 5
Gamma 3
RGB 96 99 100
AMA Hoch

Was ich mich noch Frage wäre wo ich nun sehe was mein Monitor für eine Firware hat -.- hat da einer vielleicht noch einen Rat ?

lg


----------



## kloanabua (2. April 2016)

Ich bin da nicht so der Experte und verlass mich da immer auf andre.
Hab deine Einstellungen aus deinem Post übernommen und bin zufrieden damit, danke. [emoji16]


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (2. April 2016)

na siehst du das ist doch schön konnte ich wenigstens noch damit helfen  Helligkeit und Kontrast kann man ja noch immer bisschen nach belieben anpassen dazu muss man ja kein Profi sein.

Jetzt wollte ich noch was zu einer eher wenigen schönen Sache sagen -.- hatte ja bei zack zack die R9 Fury gekauft die heute ankam und ja was soll ich sagen die geht wieder zurück sobald Last drauf ist fängt das Teil an zu fiepen das nicht mehr normal :-O Schade!

werde meine GTX780 Super Jetstream denn jetzt wohl behalten so wie es aussieht.


----------



## Faxe007 (3. April 2016)

KiNgOfKiNgZ89 schrieb:


> hatte ja bei zack zack die R9 Fury gekauft die heute ankam und ja was soll ich sagen die geht wieder zurück sobald Last drauf ist fängt das Teil an zu fiepen das nicht mehr normal :-O Schade!


Von welcher Marke ist die denn?


----------



## MfDoom (3. April 2016)

bei meiner furyx ist das spulenzirpennach ein paar monaten verschwunden gewesen


----------



## KiNgOfKiNgZ89 (3. April 2016)

die Fury ist von XFX. hatte auch bei alternate eine Bewertung gesehen vom 31.03 der auch das Problem mit dem Fiepen hatte. Hmm ist ja auch komisch  ich werd die Karte aber aufjedenfall morgen zurück schicken.


----------



## Thaiminater (3. April 2016)

KiNgOfKiNgZ89 schrieb:


> die Fury ist von XFX. hatte auch bei alternate eine Bewertung gesehen vom 31.03 der auch das Problem mit dem Fiepen hatte. Hmm ist ja auch komisch  ich werd die Karte aber aufjedenfall morgen zurück schicken.



Wart halt auf Polaris wenn dir deine 780 noch für ne Weile reicht


----------



## Naix (8. April 2016)

Weiß einer welches panel beim xl2730z verbaut ist? Ist es vielleicht das gleiche wie beim Asus rog


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2016)

Nein, ist nicht das Gleiche wie beim PG278Q.
Es ist das M270DTN01.0 von AU Optronics.


----------



## vatertom (8. April 2016)

Wie schätzt ihr die Performance mit meiner R9 290 mit 4GB ein?


----------



## Thaiminater (8. April 2016)

vatertom schrieb:


> Wie schätzt ihr die Performance mit meiner R9 290 mit 4GB ein?



Naja kommst drauf an was du zockst mit Mid -High kriegt man sicher gute Framerates


----------

